# جميع الأطقم تحتوي على :عطر100مل+عينات عطرية للشنطة+شور جل+بودي لوشن



## مسوقة26 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جميع الأطقم تحتوي على :عطر100مل+عينات عطرية للشنطة+شور جل+بودي لوشن

السعر لجميع الأطقم رجالي ,,,نسائي

60رياااااااااااال فقط
والجملة سعر خاص
......
رابط فيه رأي زبونة من زبوناتي ربي يسعدها وين ما وجهت وجهها يا كريم

شكر خااااص للاخت الامل القادم

وهذا رأي إنسانة ربي يحفظها ويرعاها ويرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب:
21-08-2011, 07:24 AM#*572* (*permalink*)الرزق ع الله 
متسوق محترف




 

مواضيعي / ردودي​
رقم العضو: 163139تاريخ التسجيل : Mar 2011الصفة : سيدة أعمالالمشاركات : 177



*[X]* 
طيبه وتستاهلين الطيب...
ويعلم الله ان لك معزه خااااااااصه...
سبق وكنت بتعامل معك بس ماكتب ربي....
شهاده ماطلبتيها مني ذوووووووق والله يوسع عليك من اوسع ابوابه...
تحياتي... 


::::الأطقم الرجالية::::
..........















.............
::الأطقم النسائية ::
............
رقم(1)







رقم (2):





::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

رقم(3):







::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
رقم(4):






:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
رقم(5):






:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

رقم(6):







:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

هذه الأطقم ب90 ريال
والجملة سعر خاص​





​


















































​








​هذا رأي احدى زبوناتي العسولات :











*دلوعة جازان
متسوق






مواضيعي / ردودي​










تاريخ التسجيل : Jul 2009الصفة : سيدة أعمالالمشاركات : 11





















[X]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وصلتني الاغراض الي طلبتها منك ماشاء الله كلها روعة العطووووور ريحتها مره حلو 
والساعات تجنن والاحلـــــــــــــــــــــــــى من هذا كله تعاملها ذووووووووووق 
والهديه الي ارسلتيها لبنتي والله احرجتيني بطيبتك وكرمك 
الله يسعدك ويوفقك











*


انتهى بحمد الله وفضله



حياااااااااااااااااااااكم جميعا





دعواااااتكم لي بالتوفيق هو ما أتمناااااااااااه منكم جميعا



للتواصل :ارسال رسالة على هذا الايميل سواء للموجودين بالمنتدى أو لزوار المنتدى :


[email protected]

رسائل فقط ....لن تتم الإضافة​



__________________

الكريم الطبي الفرنسي الرائع لتنعيم الشعر الدائم.. بديل الكيراتين ‏
لكل شهر عنوان ولكل موسم أكله ( أكلات الأمل القادم لشهر ..... ) حياكم
حصريا(ماء البابونج الذهبي)لصبغ الشعر,,بدون صبغة وتعب,,منتج أسباني رائع
ماء الزعتر والبردقوش والخزامى للسلطات.ماء الورد للحلويات,تركية ‏​


----------

